# Data Center Setup



## takinolaa (Feb 26, 2012)

Hello All,

What are the list require for setting up Data Center for either University or Government?

Thanks for your help.

Akinola


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to TSF,

Is this a school project?

This Article might help you get started.


----------



## takinolaa (Feb 26, 2012)

2xg said:


> Welcome to TSF,
> 
> Is this a school project?
> 
> This Article might help you get started.


Yes, one for school and another one for Govt.

l wait your reply.

Regards,

Akinola


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

2xg's provided link is pretty good, you should read it.

There's a whole host of things you need to consider when setting up a data center, among them (in a general sense):

-HVAC
-hot aisle/cold aisle layout
-fire suppression system
-structured cabling
-IDF and MDF layouts
-cable drops/runs
-type of cabling used (UTP, STP)
-possible sources of EMI
-Base standards (1000BaseT, 100BaseT, etc)

etc

Are you setting up a data center or are you doing research for a project? I would think if you were in charge of setting one up you probably wouldn't need to ask a general question like "what do you need" to set them up.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

I think that I need to rephrase my question. I should have asked if you are doing a *school homework(project)* on how to setup Data Centers for University and Government. :grin:

A good point here pointed by ephsatto:


> Are you setting up a data center or are you doing research for a project? I would think if you were in charge of setting one up you probably wouldn't need to ask a general question like "what do you need" to set them up.


----------

